# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin file cửa cổng sắt

## Hoangthangnghean

Chả là em đang tính cắt bộ cửa sắt như thế này.Loay hoay mãi không có file để vẽ .Bác nào có cho em xin với nhé .Em xin hậu tạ .Thanks
mail em là : hoangthangbk51@gmail.com
sdt 0974355166 . Thanks

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái ảnh này bác vẽ lại được mà. chịu khó ngồi tí là xong ngay  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

bác ơi , ảnh nghiêng quá em ko vẽ nổi ấy .

----------


## Tuấn

Cái cửa này hoa sắt uốn rồi hàn mà ? sao phải cắt cnc ?

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## anhcos

Dùng pm xử lý ảnh kéo cho nó phẳng về rồi vẽ lại, khó gì đâu.

----------

Hoangthangnghean, sirateo

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

> Dùng pm xử lý ảnh kéo cho nó phẳng về rồi vẽ lại, khó gì đâu.


Thanks bác .Em đang thử.

----------

